# الحمدلله .. اليوم نجحت بامتحان pmp



## Jordan079 (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ..

بدايةً الحمد والشكر لله الذي وفقنا لهذا .. وثاني شيء الشكر لعائلتي و اصدقائي الذين تحملوني و قدرو ظروفي و كانو معي و دوماً يحفزوني و يشجعوني .. 
و أشكر أيضاً هذا المنتدى الذي استفدت منه الكثير الكثير .. رغم اني كنت قليل المشاركة الا اني قرأت الكثير من المواضيع والمشاركات القيمه في هذا المنتدى و أمضيت الكثير من الوقت بين أرجائة أصول وأجول بين خبرات الأعضاء والكتب هنا وهناك .. شكراً لكم جميعاً 

أما عن تجربتي للامتحان فكانت كالتالي :
اولاً الالتحاق ببرنامج تدريبي عند مدرب محترف لكي يساعدك على فهم المادة بطريقة سلسه و سهلة و لتستفيد منه بحل الاسئلة الحسابيه في الجدول الزمني و EVM و غيرها ...
ثانياً .. دراسة كتاب PMBOK لمرتين متتاليتين بعد ان تدرس ملخص البرنامج التدريبي 
(أول مره تحتاج اسبوعين و المرة الثانية تحتاج اسبوع)
ثالثاً .. دراسة كتاب ريتا مرتين و حل الاسئلة التي تتبع كل chapter و مهم ان تختبر نفسك فيها و تقرأ الشرح خلف كل سؤال ..
(كل مره تختم فيها الكتاب تحتاج لاسبوع)

فقط هذا المطلوب 3 اسابيع PMBOK + اسبوعين Rita
وضع لنفسك اسبوع زياده buffer .. 
بالمحصلة 6 أسابيع .. باليوم الواحد تدرس 3 ساعات تقريباً غير متواصلات و نهاية الاسبوع تضغط نفسك و بالمساء تخرج مع اصدقائك او تجلس مع الأهل ..

المواضيع التي تحتاج للتركيز عليها و عليها أسئله عديدة :
1- Code of ethics مهم جداً ان تدرسه و تفهمه .. عليه أسئلة لا تقل عن 15 سؤال 
(اذا شعرت انه طريقة صياغته صعبه .. اقرأ الملخص باللغة العربية من موقع PMBOK) 
2- Change Control .. مهم فهم طريقة حصول التغيير و توثيق حالته ..
3- انواع العقود والتمييز بينها .. أيهما أفضل للبائع و أيهما أفضل للمشتري .. أيهم لا يهتم للزمن .. أيهم يهتم بمعرفة النطاق .. و مهم أن تعرف الاختصارات لكل نوع ..
4- المدخلات و المخرجات و الـ tools .. لم احفظها و لم اعطيها وقت كافي للحفظ .. لكن مع الدراسه المستمرة أصبحت قادر على التمييز بينهم و فهمهم أكثر دون حفظهم .. أتوقع ان هناك 5 اسئلة مباشرة تقريباً عن هذا الموضوع ..
5- HR ... كثير من الاسئلة ما عمري سمعت عنها و اسماء ناس لا اعرفهم لهم نظريات بالتحفيز و غير ذلك .. لم اعيرهم اهتمام لكن عليهم اسئلة تقريباً حوالي 6 اسئلة .. أيضاً أساليب حل النزاعات مهمه وعليها اسئلة ..
6- بالنسبة للأسئلة الحسابية كانت سهله و مباشرة .. لم تتجاوز 10 أسئلة ..
(مهم ان تكتب كل القوانين على الورقة التي يعطوك اياها المركز في اثناء الفترة المحددة للتعلميات وهي ربع ساعه .. اكتب كل القوانين اللي ببالك لانه بالامتحان صعب تسترجعها نتيجة الضغط النفسي)

أتمنى التوفيق للجميع و اؤكد على اهمية اختيار تفعيل خدمة اللغة العربيه بالامتحان لانها تساعد كثيراً خاصة في الكلمات الصعبه وأيضاً اثناء الامتحان و انت تقرأ بسؤال طويل ممكن تشت و تفقد التركيز .. لذلك نص السؤال باللغة العربية ممكن يفيدك بشكل كبير ...

هذا ما يستحضرني لحد الان .. انا جاهز للاجابة عن ايه استفسارت .. 

والحمدلله رب العالمين دوماً ​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (31 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تهانينا وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (31 يناير 2011)

ألف مبروك نجاح غالي وخبر حلو أثلج صدورنا في ظل الظروف الصعبة الحالية


----------



## Jordan079 (31 يناير 2011)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تهانينا وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


 


م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> ألف مبروك نجاح غالي وخبر حلو أثلج صدورنا في ظل الظروف الصعبة الحالية


 بارك الله فيكم أخواني الأعزاء .. و عقبال عند الجميع
وانا جاهز للاجابة عن اي استفسار او توضيح او مساعدة بالدراسة و التحضير ..


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (31 يناير 2011)

تهانينا الف مبروك ياخي


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (31 يناير 2011)

*مبروك النجاح و لك سؤال مهم!!!!!!!!*

بارك الله لك في شهادتك و نفعك بعلمك
هل لي ان اسالك سؤالاً يتعلق بسيناريو الإمتحان و هل توجد اسئلة لا تحسب إجاباتها و عل اى اساس يتم حذف تلك الأسئلة و كيف أستفيد من الوقت؟
شكرا لك و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmedafatah (31 يناير 2011)

1000000 Mabrouk


----------



## Jordan079 (31 يناير 2011)

abdelbaset_2009 قال:


> تهانينا الف مبروك ياخي


 بارك الله فيك اخي 


زياد ابوزيد قال:


> بارك الله لك في شهادتك و نفعك بعلمك
> هل لي ان اسالك سؤالاً يتعلق بسيناريو الإمتحان و هل توجد اسئلة لا تحسب إجاباتها و عل اى اساس يتم حذف تلك الأسئلة و كيف أستفيد من الوقت؟
> شكرا لك و تقبل تحياتي


 شكراً لك يا صديقي .....
بالنسبة للامتحان فهو كالتالي :
200 سؤال .. منهم 25 سؤال لا تحسب اجاباتها بمعنى انها (Not Weighted)
يبقى 175 سؤال ,, لكن للاسف لا يمكن تمييز هذه الاسئلة عن غيرها ,, فأنت بحاجة للاجابة على جميع الأسئلة ..

ادارة الوقت أثناء الامتحان مهمة جداً .. لا تعطي السؤال اكثر من دقيقة (باستثناء أسئلة الحل مثل EVM , Critical path ...... ) فهي ممكن تأخذ منك دقيقتين او ثلاث .. و لكي تتمكن من الاجابة باختصار الوقت .. اكتب المعادلات المهمه على الورقة الخارجية اثناء القاء التعليمات الخاصة بالامتحان اي قبل البدء لكي تستحضرهم بسهولة و لا ترتبك اثناء الامتحان .. فقط تطبق القانون مباشرة

بصراحة اخي .. بالنسبة لي السؤال رقم 200 كان باخر 10 ثواني من الامتحان 
يعني تقدر تقول انه الوقت على التمام دون زيادة او نقصان .. أهم شيء انك لا تصفن بالسؤال .. خلص ما عرفته اعملو mark و انتقل للسؤال الذي يلية مباشرة و لا تضيع وقتك فيه .. و اتركة لاخر الامتحان ولا مانع من اختيار اقرب اجابة بحال ما قدرت ترجعله بتكون على الأقل جاوبته ..

و بالنهاية التوفيق من رب العالمين .. ادعو الله ان يبارك لك في وقتك 



ahmedafatah قال:


> 1000000 Mabrouk


 Thank you dear


----------



## emofleh (1 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## Jordan079 (1 فبراير 2011)

emofleh قال:


> الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراه


 الله يبارك فيك اخي ...


----------



## al_marzuki (1 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك أخوي والله يوفقك في حياتك العمليه

عندي كذا استفسار بالنسبه لتجربتك

1-  HR ... كثير من الاسئلة ما عمري سمعت عنها و اسماء ناس لا اعرفهم لهم نظريات بالتحفيز و غير ذلك
هل تقصد ان اسئلة HR لاتعتمد على كتاب PMP او Rita ؟؟

2- ماهي الاسئله اللي اعتمدت عليها في المذاكره قبل الدخول للاختبار وهل يوجد موقع او اسئله مقاربه لطريقة الاختبار؟؟

3- بناء على كلامك لم يسعفك الوقت لكي تحل الاسئله اللي عليها MARK هل تفضل وضع MARK في الاختبار او محاولة حل الاسئله من غير الاعتماد عليها !!

4- بالنسبه لتجربتك كم كان اعتمادهم على كتاب PMP بمعنى ادق كم توقعاتك نسبة الاسئلة المباشره من الكتاب ؟

5- هل الترجمه باللغه العربيه واضحه حيث يمكن الاعتماد عليها ام انها تشتت الذهن والوقت في قراءه الاسئله ؟

اكرر مباركتي لك وبالتوفيق

تحياتي ....


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (2 فبراير 2011)

ألف مبروك
الله يبارك فيها و يبارك في العلم الذي حصلت عليه
موفق بإذن الله

بس كيف كان شعورك لما انتهيت و بدأت تنتظر النتيجة و كيف شعورك لما قرأت النتيجة ؟


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (2 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبروك*

تهانينا اخى الكريم والف الف مبروك وإلى الامام دائما


----------



## Jordan079 (2 فبراير 2011)

al_marzuki قال:


> الف مبروك أخوي والله يوفقك في حياتك العمليه
> بارك الله فيك اخي و عقبال عندك ان شاء الله ,,
> 
> 
> ...


:28:


----------



## Jordan079 (2 فبراير 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> ألف مبروك
> الله يبارك فيها و يبارك في العلم الذي حصلت عليه
> موفق بإذن الله
> 
> بس كيف كان شعورك لما انتهيت و بدأت تنتظر النتيجة و كيف شعورك لما قرأت النتيجة ؟


 أشكرك أخي أبو بدر .. و بارك الله فيك .. 

الشعور وقت صدور النتجية لا يوصف! انا عملت End و ما قدرت اركز بالشاشه 
كنت ابحث عن كلمه PASS أو Congratulations فقط .. لا أريد أن أرى اي كلمه غير ذلك !!
والحمدلله وجدتها و ظليت طالع مباشرة من القاعه و اخدت تقرير الامتحان و خرجت من المركز ..

أريد أن أسألك اخي ابو بدر ان كان من الممكن تنزيل الشهادة كـ Soft Copy من موقع PMI ??


----------



## Jordan079 (2 فبراير 2011)

مهندس محمد زكى قال:


> تهانينا اخى الكريم والف الف مبروك وإلى الامام دائما


 الله يبارك فيك و عقبال عندك ان شاء الله ..كل الشكر


----------



## impire (2 فبراير 2011)

ألف مبروك ، المنتدى إزدادت نجومه نجم جديد.
عقبالنا إن شاء الله.
هل يمكن أن تنصحنا بكيفية الحصول على مجموعة ريتا ؟


----------



## Jamal (3 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك :77:


----------



## civil love (4 فبراير 2011)

*تهانينا الف مبروك يا اخي

هل تستطيع ان ترفع لنا كتاب **PMBOK + Rita*


----------



## Jordan079 (5 فبراير 2011)

impire قال:


> ألف مبروك ، المنتدى إزدادت نجومه نجم جديد.
> عقبالنا إن شاء الله.
> هل يمكن أن تنصحنا بكيفية الحصول على مجموعة ريتا ؟


 أشكرك أخي و بارك الله فيك و عقبال عندك بمشيئة الله ,, 

كتاب ريتا :
http://www.4shared.com/document/ooM366qN/Rita_Mulcahy_-_Book.html

وضوح أقل و حجم أصغر:
http://www.4shared.com/file/UC5XCe5_/Rita_Sixth_Edition_-_PMBOK_4.html


المزيد من الكتب و الأسئلة وجدتها لك هنا :
http://www.4shared.com/dir/oD_CHbwx/PMP.html


بالتوفيق ........:28:


----------



## Jordan079 (5 فبراير 2011)

jamal قال:


> الف مبروك :77:


 أشكرك أخي .., بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## Jordan079 (5 فبراير 2011)

civil love قال:


> *تهانينا الف مبروك يا اخي*
> 
> *هل تستطيع ان ترفع لنا كتاب **PMBOK + Rita*


 
الله يبارك فيك أخي ..
ادخل هنا ستجد PMBOK و RITA والعديد من الكتب و الاسئلة التحضيرية للامتحان :
http://www.4shared.com/dir/oD_CHbwx/PMP.html


بالتوفيق :28:


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 فبراير 2011)

jordan079 قال:


> أريد أن أسألك اخي ابو بدر ان كان من الممكن تنزيل الشهادة كـ soft copy من موقع pmi ??


 
و الله ما جربت .. بحاول أشوف كيف الطريقة .


----------



## hhmdan (5 فبراير 2011)

مبروك ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## engameramer (8 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروووووك وعقبال المراتب العليااااا 

هل قرات كتب أخرى غير PMBOK و Rita
وهل كتاب ريتا يغطي المنهج واكثر ا تحتاج كتاب مساعد اخر

هل كتبت ال 42 عمليه مع مدخلاتها ومخرجاتها والادوات في الربع ساعه الاولى ام ان فهمها فقط يكفي لتذكرها في الامتحان حيث ان لها ارتباط ببعضها البعض وفهمها افضل بكثر 


وتقبل تحياتي 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## Jordan079 (9 فبراير 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> و الله ما جربت .. بحاول أشوف كيف الطريقة .


 بارك الله فيك .. بالانتظار 



hhmdan قال:


> مبروك ووفقك الله للخير


 الله يبارك فيك و يسعدك


----------



## Jordan079 (9 فبراير 2011)

engameramer قال:


> الف مبروووووك وعقبال المراتب العليااااا
> هل قرات كتب أخرى غير PMBOK و Rita
> وهل كتاب ريتا يغطي المنهج واكثر ا تحتاج كتاب مساعد اخر
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيك اخي .. 
لم أقرأ ايه كتب اضافيه .. كنت أنوي دراسة Head First .. لكن لم يسعفني الوقت ..
PMBok و ريتا يغطو المادة و الامتحان بشكل كامل و انت لشت بحاجة ادراسة او حتى الاطلاع على اي شسء اخر ..

لم اكتب العمليات فقط كتبت المعادلات و القوانين 
لم اقدر على حفظ تلك العمليات لكن فهمتها و تعمق فهمها من خلال الدراسة المتواصلة و حل المسائل 


بالتوفيق اخي :28:


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (10 فبراير 2011)

*خالص التهانى*

الف الف مبروك اخى العزيز والى الامام دائما وجعل الله اجاباتك على استفساراتنا فى موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## safa aldin (19 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (9 يونيو 2011)

*الف مبروك اخانا العزيز وان كانت متأخرة الا ان الفرح بالنجاح لا ينتهى*


----------



## sharkfish77 (10 يونيو 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك وربنا ينفع بك وبعلمك المسلمين


----------



## seeker (10 يونيو 2011)

ألف مبروووووووووووك


----------



## boushy (11 يونيو 2011)

تهانينا وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------

